# Spring Maintenance



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi everyobne been a long time.









I was wondering if anyone has a spring maintenance list. I'm getting anxious about the upcoming season and a trip to that magical place in FLA.

Your help is greatly appreciated

4Beeps


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You mean like this ......... RV Spring Checklist









Tami


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Good stuff, Tami! Thanks for the list. Most of the stuff is the normal stuff I do, but it never hurts to have a checklist, just to be sure that I haven't forgotten anything.

BTW - you might want to add, "Check connection between bottle opener and trailer sidewall for loose/damaged screws." Better safe than sorry!









Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

RizFam said:


> You mean like this ......... RV Spring Checklist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tami! I started Spring Maintenance on our 23RS last week with a new set of tires. Today it got a new kitchen faucet and I got all the bugs from the front end off (yes I had not cleaned them off since our last trip...bleh).

-CC


----------

